# Is it a Sony 20 mp camera worthy?



## Caizen12 (Mar 30, 2022)

Sorry, I'm not sure about what is the model and price. My one friend wants to sell a camera and he just said about me a 20mp camera. Nowadays he is on a trip and it missed to take all information. But, I want to know about a 20 mp camera is useful or not? A phone camera results are maxed than it.  I'm thinking to learn photography.


----------



## Soocom1 (Mar 30, 2022)

Short answer.... yes.


----------



## Strodav (Mar 30, 2022)

You can do a lot with a 20mp camera and I am assuming it's an interchangeable lens camera like a dslr or milc.  Before you buy, check out the prices of the same camera model on KEH.com, which sells used gear.  You can also check out prices on ebay.  It's not only about a camera body, but a lens, so check out lens prices on KEH or ebay if you are buying a lens with the camera.  You are going to want to know if it's an older technology dslr or a newer technology mirrorless camera.  In either case, you want to stay with something introduced fairly recently and avoid cameras much over 5 years old.  You can check when the camera model was introduced online.  I usually go to wikipedia.org and just type in the camera maker and model number.

It is important to know the shutter count on the camera as it's the part that wears.  Many cameras are rated for over 100,000 activations before the shutter has to be rebuilt, but I won't buy a used camera with over 50,000 shutter count.  You are better off staying with a brand name like Canon, Sony, Nikon or Fujifilm maybe even Panasonic or Olympus (which has been sold to OM digital) and a lens made by the same manufacturer as the camera.  Before buying carefully inspect it for damage and make sure all the buttons and controls work smoothly and the camera comes with a battery, battery charger, lens cap and strap.  It would be great if you can get a memory card as well.

You will also want to compare the value to something new, like Nikon's D50, a new mirrorless for $895 + lens, or a dslr like a D3500 for $650 + lens or D5600 for $700 + lens.  Canon and Sony make similar models for similar prices.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 30, 2022)

Yes.
My current cameras are a 24.3MP DSLR and a 16MP mirrorless ... both are still great shooters.
You will have to get the model to figure out more.


----------



## Warhorse (Mar 30, 2022)

My D500 is "just" 20MP.


----------



## Caizen12 (Mar 31, 2022)

Thanks for the detailed suggestion @Strodav


----------



## Strodav (Mar 31, 2022)

Caizen12 said:


> Thanks for the detailed suggestion @Strodav


You're welcome, enjoy the forum.  There is a lot of richness here, but many times you have to dig to find it.


----------

